# Sometimes you feel like a nut---



## wasabi (Sep 21, 2004)

*OMG, just watched the Travel channel go to the Testicle Festival. Rocky Mountain Oysters is the main dish. Has anyone gone to it? If so, did you partake? If you did, did you like it? (Bang, serious question here,lol)*


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2004)

never.. and i'm not planning on it anytime soon


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 21, 2004)

I have had them. My buddy from vietnam made them. They are very good.

Rocky Mountain Oysters (Montana Tendergroin) 

     2 pounds bull testicles (lamb/sheep, calf or turkey testicles can also be used) 
     1 cup flour 
     1/4 cup cornmeal 
     1 cup red wine 
     salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste 
     Louisiana Hot Sauce 
     hog lard (cooking oil can be substituted) 

Split the tough skin-like muscle that surrounds each "oyster." (use a sharp knife) You can also remove the skin easily if the "oysters" are frozen and then peeled while thawing. Set into a pan with enough salt water to cover them for one  hour to  remove some of the blood and drain. 
Transfer to large pot. Add enough water to float "oysters" and a generous tablespoon of vinegar. Parboil, drain and rinse. Let cool and slice each "oyster" into 1/4 inch thick ovals. Sprinkle salt and pepper on both sides of sliced "oyster" to taste. 

Mix flour, cornmeal and some garlic powder to taste in a bowl. Roll each slice into this dry mixture. Dip into milk. Dip into dry mixture. Dip into wine quickly (repeat the procedure for a thicker crust). 
Place into hot cooking oil. 

Add Louisiana Hot Sauce to cooking oil (it'll sizzle some, so be careful!). Cook until golden brown or tender, and remove with a strainer (the longer they cook, the tougher they get). 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Butterflied Turkey Nuts 

3 pounds of fresh turkey nuts 
1 pound of flour 
Salt & Pepper 


Heat fryer to 350-degrees. 
Rinse nuts under cold running water and pat them dry with a paper towel. Make a lengthwise slit in your nuts, almost cutting in half but not going all the way through (butterfly). Dredge in the seasoned flour and fry immediately. Have a platter with a towel to drain your nuts on. Serve your nuts with your favorite sauce.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 22, 2004)

*Do you just go to the butcher for two pounds of bull testicles?*


----------



## Juliev (Sep 22, 2004)

ughhhhh..that is something else I would never get near my lips.. ewwwwwww


----------



## crewsk (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd have to try it just to say I've had it!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks very much, but double hockey sticks no.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 22, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

>



Hey Elv, have a problem with this topic????  Why are you blue, sad or alarmed?  I certainly would be if someone put them in front of me.  I have never had them and do not plan to, UGH.  H owever, those who have eaten them say they are OK.  They say slaughter houses use all parts of the animal.  






   :roll:   GO DUCKS = SMASH IDAHO SATURDAY


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, slaughterhouses use all parts of the animal.  Where do you think sausages and hotdogs come from?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 23, 2004)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.....thanks but no thanks!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2004)

the ol' expression about hot dogs is that they are made from lips and corn shoots (had to change the word).

i think if you're gonna kill an animal to eat, you should use as much of it as possible. try to waste nothing. one of my fav side dishes for brekkie when i'm in south jersey, "down the shore", or near philadelphia is something called scrapple. literally made from the scraps left over from an animal, hence the name. commercial scrapple is crap, but i've had homemade, with barley and oats added and it was deelish.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 23, 2004)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Yes, slaughterhouses use all parts of the animal.  Where do you think sausages and hotdogs come from?



Now you know why I do not eat them, bologna or Spam.  My stomach is smarter than that.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS = SMASH IDAHO SATURDAY


----------

